# Wanting to work in Canada temp



## danvr6 (Sep 12, 2010)

Good evening all!

I cant think of a better bunch of people to ask than you guys about working abroad, im new to this site so bare with me! ) 

Basically Im a plumber and gas engineer im 26 years old, sick of the same old faces and the same old places and looking to work away for a while or possibly stay in Canada if i like it. I've chosen Canada as i have relatives over there in Toronto and im told they have a skills shortage over there, how true this is i dont know.

Im interested to know if anyone from over here has made the move from england as a plumber or any tradesmen for that matter and how they went about getting sponsorship?

Does anyone know of any good construction companies in Canada that I could apply for? or put me in the right direction of going about putting myself out there to employers?

What do i Do - i would be grateful of your knowledge on this.. 

Thanks people

Danny


----------

